# Segmented turning software



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any opinions on software used to create segmented turnings, such as, Woodturner Pro?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Never used it but it looks interesting. Give it a go, they have a 30 day free trial.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

That was down right strange, I was just on a site I order segmented software from. Here you go.

http://www.segmentedturning.com/software.htm


----------

